# boot sur OS X impossible après boot sur Backtrack



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

Le mac tourne sous X 4.5, après avoir démarré avec succès sur cette distribution Linux il m'est dorénavant impossible de démarrer sous Tiger, toutes les commandes clavier type pomme s, x, alt, sont indisponibles et j'arrive dans tous les cas à un écran noir avec écrit dessus" no bootable device insert boot disc and press any key
le curseur clignote mais impossible d'écrire quoi que ce soit
SAchant que maintenant c'est le cd de Tiger qui est coincé dans le Mac je ne peux même plus booté sur la distribution Linux
Que puis-je faire? Démonter le mac pour faire un Reset PMU serait il bénéfique?

Un grand merci à ceux qui m'aideront, je parle à la place de jptk qui est coincé avec son Mac.
Pauline

P.S : en maintenat le clique de la souris le cd ne veut pas s'éjecter


----------



## estcethomas (7 Septembre 2008)

ben alors si tu pouvais booter  sur le live cd linux je t'aurai dit de mettre un drapeau "boot" sur ta partition osX  mais la si c'est le cd tiger je connais pas bien mais je suppose qu'il faudrait faire pareil grâce à l'utilitaire disque...tu peux accéder a l'utilitaire disque qui est sur le cd de tiger ou même pas?


----------



## Flibust007 (7 Septembre 2008)

Tu as essayé en maintenant la touche ALT enfoncée au démarrage jusqu'à ce que on te présente les deux OS ? ( OSX et Linux ) - puis tu choisis OSX évidement.
et puis tu cas dans les préférences système = démarrage et tu désignes le système par défaut.
Et puis tu balances Linux car il est mal configuré.


Sinon, tu maintiens la touche C enfoncée pour booter sur le cd de tiger.


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

Rien ne marche. le clavier ne réponds pas


----------



## estcethomas (7 Septembre 2008)

et si tu éssais de le lancer comme un dde et que tu suprimme la partition linux depuis un autre ordi?
bon je suis pas trop sur de ce que je dit je te donnes juste ce que j'essaierai à ta place...


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

Et tu fais comment?

P.S : l'efi a probablement été modifié


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

*Je précise le clavier est inopérant*


----------



## Flibust007 (7 Septembre 2008)

Tu as un clavier filaire ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

Non le clavier n'est pas filaire


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

oups! pardon! si il est filaire!


----------



## Flibust007 (7 Septembre 2008)

Alors, je donne ma langue au chat.
Mais, comme estcethomas le propose, j'essaierais le mode target, ne fut-ce que pour récupérer tous mes fichiers.


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

si je ne peux rien faire avec le clavier et qu'aucune commande ne répond, comment faire?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Septembre 2008)

le seul soucis c'est que la j'ai un trou de mémoire et je sais plus comment le faire passer en mode target...si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

Est-ce seulement possible sans clavier?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Septembre 2008)

ah ouai non sûrement pas...mais comment tu peux avoir la certitude que ton clavier ne répond pas?:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un écran avec un curseur qui clignote mais quand je tape rien n'apparaît et aucune commande comme alt, c, et autre ne fonctionne
Donc ...


----------



## estcethomas (7 Septembre 2008)

louai...je crois que sa veut pas forcement dire que ton clavier ne marche au démarrage...sur cet écran noir tu y arrive tout de suite ou tu as quand même le "tin" au tout début? (je te promet pas que je trouverai mais je cherche...)parce que sinon je vois pas bien comment faire sans clavier...


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2008)

Quand j'appuie sur la touche Caplock le voyant ne s'allume même pas...


----------



## estcethomas (7 Septembre 2008)

ah oui...je me suis peut être un peu avancé...
juste une question...comment as tu procédé pour installer linux?


----------



## Frodon (8 Septembre 2008)

Il faut appuyer et maintenir la touche ALT bien avant l'écran noir.

En gros: 

1) Tu éteins le Mac
2) Tu maintient enfoncé la touche ALT
3) Tout en maintenant cette touche enfoncé, tu appuis sur le bouton d'allumage
4) Tu gardes la touche ALT enfoncé jusqu'à voir le sélecteur de disque de démarrage

Il est rare que le clavier réponde au niveau de l'écran noir (début du boot de bootcamp). Et même sur PC, quand tu as le message "no system disk...etc." le clavier ne répond pas (enfin sauf pour faire CTRL - ALT - Suppr) 
Qu'il ne réagisse pas sur cet écran ne signifie aucunement qui ne réagisse pas avant.

Au pire reset PMU (sans démonter l'ordi. Ca nécessite pas le clavier il me semble (en tous cas sur MacBook ca ne nécessite pas l'usage du clavier le reset PMU).


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Il faut appuyer et maintenir la touche ALT bien avant l'écran noir.
> 
> En gros:
> 
> ...


 


Bon merci à vous, là c'est bien moi qui parle et je suis bien dans la merde, je résume :

J'ai essayé ce que tu as dis frodon mais ça ne fait rien du tout, toujours le même écran noir avec "no device please insert a boot disc".
J'ai donc le CD de Léopard qui est coincé dedans, j'ai même tenté un reset pmu de la carte mère en démontant le mac mais que dalle. Je le répète le clavier semble ne pas fonctionner du tout, en fait c'est l'usb qui semble ne pas être actif, y a pas de jus quoi, la touche capclock qui s'allume pas c'est louche quand même...

Là je dois dis dire que j'ai joué toutes mes cartes, je suis coincé comme un couillon, la seule solution que j'aurais serait de démonter le lecteur disc pour en mettre un autre avec la distrib linux et de changer le volume de démarrage depuis cette distrib (ce que je ne sais pas faire).

J'ai du boulot, je suis dans la merde grave, de l'aide SVP merci. 

JPTK

*ps : merde j'ai fais que booter sur un CD quoi... merci l'open source !!* (un peu de provoque au passage, je suis quand même dans un cybercafé sur un PC polaroid...)


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2008)

T'as un autre mac sous la main ?
Et qui sera sous leopard aussi ?

Pour un échange de disque...

(J'ai déjà passé un disque d'une machine à l'autre (même si c'est pas le même modèle de Mac) et ça passait.


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> T'as un autre mac sous la main ?
> Et qui sera sous leopard aussi ?
> 
> Pour un échange de disque...
> ...


 

Non pas là et perso je pense ça changerait rien, le mac il réclame le CD de la distrib linux, le reste il s'en tape, je pourrais virer le DD ça serait pareil.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2008)

Question con : t'as essayé d'éjecter le CD en maintenant le clic de la souris au boot ? 
Je pense que oui mais je demande quand même :rose:


----------



## estcethomas (8 Septembre 2008)

je crois qu'il a déjà essayé vue que c'est ce qu'on lui a déjà suggéré...


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2008)

Oui évidemment je l'ai fait... y a pas moyen d'éjecter mécaniquement le CD ?? Il était quand même bien pratique ce bouton sur les anciens mac, celui qu'on activait avec un trombone... J'ai démonté le mac pour voir mais je vois pas comment virer le CD, je pense que ça serait le plus simple. Si quelqu'un après pouvait me dire où est-ce qu'on indique dans cette distrib linux le volume de boot ça serait sympa merci.


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Question con : t'as essayé d'éjecter le CD en maintenant le clic de la souris au boot ?
> Je pense que oui mais je demande quand même :rose:


 
et c'est tout de même indiqué dans le 1er post, merci à tous d'être attentif


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2008)

Ouuaaiiiss, j'ai vu le PS qu'après... 

Bon j'ai beau relire je ne vois pas quel modèle de Mac tu as, c'est sur ton Macmini ou ton Powerbook (cf profil ) et tu as essayé avec un lecteur CD externe, USB ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui évidemment je l'ai fait... y a pas moyen d'éjecter mécaniquement le CD ?? Il était quand même bien pratique ce bouton sur les anciens mac, celui qu'on activait avec un trombone... J'ai démonté le mac pour voir mais je vois pas comment virer le CD, je pense que ça serait le plus simple. Si quelqu'un après pouvait me dire où est-ce qu'on indique dans cette distrib linux le volume de boot ça serait sympa merci.



je sais pas sur quel système tu tournes sur linux mais perso pour ubuntu tu fais système>administration et utilitaire disque et l'appli s'appelle gparted mais après sa change surement suivant le système...


----------



## gagarts (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Il s'agit d'une équation à plusieurs inconnues visiblement ! de quel modèle de mac s'agit-il ? (voire quel modèle de clavier ?) quelle distro de GNU/Linux a été installée (ou partiellement installée) ? [EDIT : autant pour moi, c'est dans le titre !] Un autre clavier USB a-t-il été testé ?

Un truc pour t'assurer que le clavier est opérationnel : au démarrage tu fais pomme+ALT+"P"+"R" (je ne crois pas l'avoir vu celle là !) et tu maintiens jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur redémarre... s'il arrive au message d'erreur, ... heu... tu as essayé de le jeter par la fenêtre ?  hum ! dsl ! 

quant au démarrage en mode target (je sais, ça ne marche à priori pas, mais bon...) il faut appuyer sur "T" (comme Target !  )

Essaie d'apporter des info quant aux inconnues citées ci dessus ! ça pourra aider ! et bon courage !


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2008)

Y a-t-il quelqu'un sur Lille pour le prêter, le temps de changer le volume de boot, un lecteur cd interne 2,5pouces?

Merci!


----------



## MamaCass (9 Septembre 2008)

Faudrait préciser le type de machine


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2008)

c'est un MAc Mini intel core2duo 2gHz 2Go de ram 160Go dd, 10. 5. 4


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Faudrait préciser le type de machine


 
et mon profil c'est pour les nioubies ?? 
De toute façon un lecteur 2.5 pouces ça fonctionne aussi bien sur le dernier mac intel que sur un ppc g3 

Bref ce n'est plus d'actualité, j'ai ouvert la gueule de mon lecteur, j'ai extrait le cd de léopard et j'ai inséré à nouveau le CD de Backtrack 3, du coup je boot à nouveau sur cette distrib linux, retour quasi à la case départ et une seule question de ouf :

*Comment je fais pour changer le volume de démarrage depuis cette distrib*, j'ai regardé partout, je vois rien, je me demande si c'est possible en fait vu que le DD de mon mac est formaté en HFS, je me demande si  linux peut booter sur une partition qu'il ne voit pas, bordel mais quelle galère... ça devient vraiment urgent là.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Septembre 2008)

Tu m'excuseras mon grand mais je te l'ai demandé hier :



MamaCass a dit:


> Bon j'ai beau relire je ne vois pas quel modèle de Mac tu as, c'est sur ton Macmini ou ton Powerbook (cf profil ) et tu as essayé avec un lecteur CD externe, USB ?



Et oui, je suis allé voir ton profil, mais y'a deux bécanes dedans.



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> et mon profil c'est pour les nioubies ??



Déjà si tu répondais aux questions, on pourrait peut être t'aider.
Je ne suis pas la seule à qui tu n'as pas répondu.
Si tu veux pas d'aide, faut le dire


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2008)

situation difficile et quelques inconnues :
- ton disque contient-il des données que tu veux préserver ?
- si non, as-tu le moyen de formater ce disque  avec la distribution Linux ?

une fois initialisé, le démarrage ne sera plus dépendant de backtrack machin truc, enfin, je crois


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tu m'excuseras mon grand mais je te l'ai demandé hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Attends t'es marrante, j'ai pas le net et souvent c'est ma copine qui répond pour moi d'après ce que je lui dit par téléphone... de plus faut comprendre que je suis un peu sur les nerfs quoi... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> situation difficile et quelques inconnues :
> - ton disque contient-il des données que tu veux préserver ?
> - si non, as-tu le moyen de formater ce disque avec la distribution Linux ?
> 
> une fois initialisé, le démarrage ne sera plus dépendant de backtrack machin truc, enfin, je crois


 
- j'ai un "clone" time machine, mais pas envie de me taper une clean install.
- pas vu d'outils et la distrib ne voit pas mon DD

Bref en tout cas une fois j'ai réussi grâce aux forums de Backtrack à tomber sur une fenêtre avec Léopard, j'ai cliqué et j'ai pu booter normalement sur mon DD, sauf que là, tellement confiant, j'ai pas changé le volume de démarrage, j'éteins le mac, je remets le capot du mini et là même écran noir linuxien, je refais la même manip une diziaine de fois et pas moyen de tomber à nouveau sur mon léopard, c'est à pleurer :rateau:
Bref now je sais que c'est possible, je désespère donc pas.

Je pense que c'est le fait d'avoir choisi dans les préfs système le CD comme vol de démarrage qui a foutu la merde.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Attends t'es marrante, j'ai pas le net et souvent c'est ma copine qui répond pour moi d'après ce que je lui dit par téléphone... de plus le fait que j'ai un mac mini ou un macpro change que dalle au problème.



OK.
(mais bon je veux pas faire ma chiante mais un lecteur de macpro ou de macmini, c'est pas tout à fait le même modèle hein.. )

Bon alors, y'a des volontaires sur Lille pour aider notre ami ?

Allleeeezzzz !!!! Bon sang !!


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon alors, y'a des volontaires sur Lille pour aider notre ami ?
> 
> Allleeeezzzz !!!! Bon sang !!



y-a des tgv ici - lille ?

il héberge ? il rince ?

il a toujours des copines rigolotes en short ?

nb : c'est pas pour moi, c'est pour rendre l'annonce plus intéressante... parce que aller s'emm***r avec une distrib Linux bref


----------



## estcethomas (9 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> je sais pas sur quel système tu tournes sur linux mais perso pour ubuntu tu fais système>administration et utilitaire disque et l'appli s'appelle gparted mais après sa change surement suivant le système...



comme je te l'avais indiqué plus haut ça marche pas?


----------



## gagarts (9 Septembre 2008)

heu j'arrive peut-être comme un cheveu sur la soupe... mais si tu arrives à booter sur OSX (je dis bien SI...) essaie de mettre rEFIt... après, je m'y connais pas trop, donc je laisse les autres te donner leur(s) avis ! Bon courage ! (et bon courage aussi à la " copine qui répond pour [toi] d'après ce que [tu] lui dis par téléphone..."  )


----------



## estcethomas (9 Septembre 2008)

il ne peut pas booter sur osX...c'est bien la un des problèmes!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## gagarts (9 Septembre 2008)

oui, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre aussi, mais bon ! si tu es sur un mac-mini, quel clavier utilises-tu ? un clavier apple ou pas ? (ça peut peut-être changer des choses qui sait !)

si tu rouvres le mac-mini et que tu refais ce que tu as fais précédemment, est-ce que tu arrive à te remettre sur OSX ? si oui, tente rEFIt ! sinon, ... ben, ok, je sors... ^^'


----------



## estcethomas (9 Septembre 2008)

mais sinon c'est claire que je trouve refit super bien fait...mais bon ok c'est pas le sujet!:rateau::rateau:


----------



## JPTK (10 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> comme je te l'avais indiqué plus haut ça marche pas?


 

J'ai pas vu, faut que je regarde à nouveau, sinon je vais me mettre une distrib Unbuntu sur un cd ou dvd je le sens bien comme ça.


----------



## estcethomas (10 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai pas vu, faut que je regarde à nouveau, sinon je vais me mettre une distrib Unbuntu sur un cd ou dvd je le sens bien comme ça.



ah ben la on va pouvoir se comprendre!


----------



## gagarts (10 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ah ben la on va pouvoir se comprendre!



+1


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ah ben la on va pouvoir se comprendre!


 

Et bien comme je le disais sur le forum backtrack :

Bon on m'a piqué le CD de BT3 dans le cyber café, fallait le faire quand même, grand bien lui fasse à ce voleur 
Aujourd'hui c'est mon anniv alors j'espère que je vais trouver une solution !!

*Les news :* 
J'ai récupéré un CD de UBUNTU, le boot se fait sans soucis, je vais ensuite dans administration > partition et là je choisis le volume de léopard comme volume de boot, je redémarre et tjs cette même fenêtre noire, je vais finir par péter un câble je crois 
Je peux même faire monter mes volumes HFS mais ils sont accessibles en lecture seulement, alors pas question d'y installer REFIT.

ALors que faire ?

J'ai mis Refit sur une clé USB formatée en HFS je la laisse branchée pendant le boot mais rien de plus.

*A l'AIDE !!*


----------



## estcethomas (11 Septembre 2008)

une question a laquelle je ne vois la réponse backtrack t'as booté sur le live cd tu l'as pas installé si?


----------



## estcethomas (11 Septembre 2008)

bon alors plusieurs question:
-ton cd de tiger il est mort? Parce que c'est bizarre que tu puisses booter sur ubuntu et pas sur tiger...normalement si tu boots sur l'un tu boots sur l'autre...:mouais:
-ton clavier tu es sur que le clavier n'est pas mort? as tu essayé de le brancher sur un autre ordi? et ta prise usb? t'as essayé de le brancher sur une autre prise?
- tu as touché à ta partition macosX?:mouais: si tu as juste booté sur le live cd ta partition est nikel encore puisque le principe du live cd c'est de ne rien modifier sur l'ordi...
-toi (et pas ta copine, non je ne suis absolument pas macho mais toi tu sai ce que tu as fais ou non elle moins je pense) tu as encore accès à internet? si oui tu pourrais me mettre ton adresse msn aim ou ce que tu veux pas MP.

voila je crois que j'ai à peu près fait le tour de tout ce que je voulais te demander...


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2008)

le clavier fonctionne, sur ubuntu ça va nickel
il a accès à Internet seulement dans un cyber
le seul truc qu'il a changé c'est le volume de boot au démarrage et on a pas installé bt seulement booté sur le cd...


----------



## gagarts (12 Septembre 2008)

si ton clavier (re)marche, tu as (ré-)essayé des combinaisons de touches au boot ?
Alt
C (en mettant un CD/DVD bootable différent)
'cmd'+'Alt'+'P'+'R' (à maintenir aussi longtemps que tu nauras pas entendu de nouveau 'bang' de démarrage !)

si tu as déjà (re)testé, oublie-ça !


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> bon alors plusieurs question:
> -ton cd de tiger il est mort? Parce que c'est bizarre que tu puisses booter sur ubuntu et pas sur tiger...normalement si tu boots sur l'un tu boots sur l'autre...:mouais:
> -ton clavier tu es sur que le clavier n'est pas mort? as tu essayé de le brancher sur un autre ordi? et ta prise usb? t'as essayé de le brancher sur une autre prise?
> - tu as touché à ta partition macosX?:mouais: si tu as juste booté sur le live cd ta partition est nikel encore puisque le principe du live cd c'est de ne rien modifier sur l'ordi...
> ...




- en fait c'est léopard, il y a eu une erreur sur le 1er post, 10.5.4. si j'insère le DVD qui marche nickel je le sais, il reste bloqué dans le lecteur, "system invalid" qu'il me dit l'écran noir.
- mon clavier fonctionne nickel une fois que la distrib est chargé mais pas pendant le boot.
- c'est là que j'ai merdé car au lieu de faire un bête "C" pour booter sur le CD de BT, je l'ai choisi dans les pref système comme volume de boot, c'était le début des ennuis.


*Concernant les news :*

J'ai installé UBUNTU sur un DD externe, l'install se passe bien mais tjs pas moyen de booter dessus, erreur dès le début du boot, GRUB (je sais plus le nom précis), erreur 22 puis 21 puis 5 ce matin. 

J'ai bien confirmation que le clavier ne fonctionne pas pendant le boot, alors que sur le pc de ma copine, on peut choisir la langue pendant le boot de ubuntu, moi c'est impossible, mon clavier le fonctionne qu'après, j'ai beau essayer tous les ports c'est idem, le problème se situe là à mon avis.

En tout cas être coincé comme ça à cause d'un simple essai d'une distrib open source, je commence à l'avoir vraiment mauvaise. :mouais:


----------



## estcethomas (12 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> - en fait c'est léopard, il y a eu une erreur sur le 1er post, 10.5.4. si j'insère le DVD qui marche nickel je le sais, il reste bloqué dans le lecteur, "system invalid" qu'il me dit l'écran noir.
> - mon clavier fonctionne nickel une fois que la distrib est chargé mais pas pendant le boot.
> - c'est là que j'ai merdé car au lieu de faire un bête "C" pour booter sur le CD de BT, je l'ai choisi dans les pref système comme volume de boot, c'était le début des ennuis.
> 
> ...



ben écoutes ce que je comprend pas c'est que normalement si tu remets ta partoche leopard en boot sa devrai marcher...et sinon oui je confirme sur mon MB on a le choix de la langue lors du boot...


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ben écoutes ce que je comprend pas c'est que normalement si tu remets ta partoche leopard en boot sa devrai marcher...et sinon oui je confirme sur mon MB on a le choix de la langue lors du boot...


 
Si je démarre sans CD, pour espérer booter sur mon DD ou sur le DD externe avec Ubuntu installé dessus j'ai droit à :

loading GRUB, please wait...
error 21 (22 ou 5, tout de suite après la première phrase)

*En fait je n'aurai eu aucun de ces soucis si mon clavier était actif pendant le boot et la grande question est de savoir pourquoi il ne n'est pas !!*

ps : j'ai eu vent d'un type qui a dit que j'avais du bousiller mon GRUB, c'est lui qui permet de choisir son système au départ... ok mais bon je fais quoi moi, je balance mon mac à la benne ???


----------



## estcethomas (12 Septembre 2008)

ben sinon la solution radicale:
-tu démontes ton dd
-tu trouve un boitier de DDE approprié tu le met dedans
-tu formates-
-tu réinstalles le félin
-et tu remets tout en place...
mais bon c'est tout de même assez compliqué...:rateau:

mais putain il y a quand même un truc que j'arrive pas à comprendre c'est pourquoi ton cd léopard marche pas...:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## gagarts (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'avais déjà posé cette question, et (sauf erreur) je n'ai pas vu la réponse : quel modèle de clavier ?
apple (ou pas) ? sans-fil (ou pas) ? quel modèle précisément (ça peut aider avec d'autres qui auraient le même  ) ?
Si c'est le clavier qui est est un apple et qu'il n'est pas reconnu durant le boot, c'est plutôt mauvais signe ! 
Encore merci à la 'secrétaire' pour le temps et le mal qu'elle se donne pour transmettre toutes nos question 'barbares' ! 
Bon courage !

EDIT :
"estcethomas" a dit : "il y a quand même un truc que j'arrive pas à comprendre c'est pourquoi ton cd léopard marche pas"
- c'est vrai que c'est étrange... je me demande si l'install de BackTrack n'a pas foiré la partition EFI !


----------



## Eaglelouk (14 Septembre 2008)

Salut, je n'ai pas tout lu mais rien que la première page, j'ai compris l'essentiel.
J'ai eu le même problème, à savoir que mon iMac ne voulait plus booter sur OS X.. ni sur le CD d'install, et même plus l'ejecter! 
Et puis en cherchant un peu, j'ai découvert que c'était la faute au clavier.. hé oui, je possedais un iMac Intel CoreDuo BLANC, mais j'avais le dernier clavier Apple en aluminium, voilà pourquoi ça ne marchait pas... j'ai donc rebrancher l'ancien clavier blanc d'Apple qui était fourni avec l'iMac et c'était résolu..

Bon après comme j'ai pas lu les 2 autres pages... je sais pas si c'est ça  Mais le fait que le clavier réponde pas à tout ça ça m'a rappelé mon cas.


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Salut, je n'ai pas tout lu mais rien que la première page, j'ai compris l'essentiel.
> J'ai eu le même problème, à savoir que mon iMac ne voulait plus booter sur OS X.. ni sur le CD d'install, et même plus l'ejecter!
> Et puis en cherchant un peu, j'ai découvert que c'était la faute au clavier.. hé oui, je possedais un iMac Intel CoreDuo BLANC, mais j'avais le dernier clavier Apple en aluminium, voilà pourquoi ça ne marchait pas... j'ai donc rebrancher l'ancien clavier blanc d'Apple qui était fourni avec l'iMac et c'était résolu..
> 
> Bon après comme j'ai pas lu les 2 autres pages... je sais pas si c'est ça  Mais le fait que le clavier réponde pas à tout ça ça m'a rappelé mon cas.



ben j'en avait jamais entendue parlé mais pourquoi pas je ne sais plus ce qu'il a comme clavier...



gagarts a dit:


> je me demande si l'install de BackTrack n'a pas foiré la partition EFI !



ben écoutes c'est aussi ce que je pensais mais bon vue qu'il a booté sur le live cd ça me paraît quand même un peu bizarre de foiré sa partition avec un live cd...qui doit logiquement rien touché dans l'ordi...:mouais:


----------



## Eaglelouk (14 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ben j'en avait jamais entendue parlé mais pourquoi pas je ne sais plus ce qu'il a comme clavier...



Il semblerait que les anciens iMac ne détectent pas le clavier alu au démarrage.. c'était impossible pour moi d'installer windows avec vu qu'il fallait intéragir avec le clavier.. Dès que j'ai remis mon clavier blanc originel, tout allait mieux


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Salut, je n'ai pas tout lu mais rien que la première page, j'ai compris l'essentiel.
> J'ai eu le même problème, à savoir que mon iMac ne voulait plus booter sur OS X.. ni sur le CD d'install, et même plus l'ejecter!
> Et puis en cherchant un peu, j'ai découvert que c'était la faute au clavier.. hé oui, je possedais un iMac Intel CoreDuo BLANC, mais j'avais le dernier clavier Apple en aluminium, voilà pourquoi ça ne marchait pas... j'ai donc rebrancher l'ancien clavier blanc d'Apple qui était fourni avec l'iMac et c'était résolu..
> 
> Bon après comme j'ai pas lu les 2 autres pages... je sais pas si c'est ça  Mais le fait que le clavier réponde pas à tout ça ça m'a rappelé mon cas.



:mouais:

PEUT-ÊTRE ENFIN UNE VRAIE PISTE !!!!
J'ai effectivement un clavier apple alu filaire !!
Mon mac mini et un core duo 1,67 ghz à la base.


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ben sinon la solution radicale:
> -tu démontes ton dd
> -tu trouve un boitier de DDE approprié tu le met dedans
> -tu formates-
> ...



Et ça servirait à rien à mon avis


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> PEUT-ÊTRE ENFIN UNE VRAIE PISTE !!!!
> J'ai effectivement un clavier apple alu filaire !!
> Mon mac mini et un core duo 1,67 ghz à la base.



putain je trouve ça trop con comme bug!!!


----------



## Eaglelouk (14 Septembre 2008)

Dis donc, heureusement que t'étais ds la liste des sujets les plus chauds de la semaine sinon je serai jamais venu .. vu mon nombre de post depuis ma date d'inscription 

Je pense franchement que c'est ça... J'espère que tu as un clavier apple blanc quand même...

(M'enfin j'ai pas envie de crier victoire trop vite non plus.)


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Dis donc, heureusement que t'étais ds la liste des sujets les plus chauds de la semaine sinon je serai jamais venu .. vu mon nombre de post depuis ma date d'inscription
> 
> Je pense franchement que c'est ça... J'espère que tu as un clavier apple blanc quand même...
> 
> (M'enfin j'ai pas envie de crier victoire trop vite non plus.)




Moi non plus je me réjouis à moitié mais quand même ça sent trop bon !!!
C'est clair que heureusement que tu es passé par là, j'ai eu de la chance dans mon malheur...
Si c'est ça CHAMPAGNE et CULS NUS !!!! 

Bon j'ai un clavier apple mais à 80 km de là quoi :rateau:
Et un bête clavier pc ça marchera pas j'imagine ?


----------



## Eaglelouk (14 Septembre 2008)

À voir pour le clavier PC... s'il n'a pas de touche spéciales (comme play/pause)... un clavier dont le driver n'est pas nécessaire. Et puis faut qu'il soit USB aussi  (Ha oui les claviers PC... c'est parfois dur de trouver de l'USB )


----------



## sc10u (14 Septembre 2008)

J'ai eu le un problème similaire avec un MacBook Pro.
Le tort ? J'ai inséré un CD-R Audio, le genre de CD rare qui n'est exploitable que par des platines de salon audio qui grave.
BLocage de mon ordi, forcé de redémarrer brutalement et là :
Impossible de booter, aucune touche du clavier ne fonctionne au démarrage,  ni le mode target, ni l'ejection de CD, ni le choix du volume de démarrage.
Seule solution que j'ai trouvé, sortir manuellement le CD du lecteur en le démontant. Donc en ce qui te concerne, ouvrir le Mac Mini (pas trop difficile), démonter le Lecteur optique et retirer la face supérieur du lecteur optique, retirer le CD.
Normalement, le Mac devrait redémarrer normalement


----------



## Eaglelouk (14 Septembre 2008)

Wowowo je t'arrêtes desuite. Le problème vient du clavier j'en suis certain car seul les iMacs alu le repère dès le chargement du firmware du Mac alu. celui des Mac mini n'inclu pas la gestion du clavier alu.
Je conseille même d'aller récupérer le clavier blanc si jamais un clavier pc ne fait pas l'affaire


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2008)

sc10u a dit:


> Seule solution que j'ai trouvé, sortir manuellement le CD du lecteur en le démontant. Donc en ce qui te concerne, ouvrir le Mac Mini (pas trop difficile), démonter le Lecteur optique et retirer la face supérieur du lecteur optique, retirer le CD.
> Normalement, le Mac devrait redémarrer normalement



Déjà fait depuis 4 jours évidemment   

Bon bah je fais faire l'AR retour Lille/mons pour aller chercher mon clavier


----------



## Eaglelouk (14 Septembre 2008)

Alors ? Des nouvelles ?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Alors ? Des nouvelles ?



il faut lui laisser le temps! c'est pas juste à coté Lille!


----------



## Eaglelouk (14 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> il faut lui laisser le temps! c'est pas juste à coté Lille!


Bha.. j'ai lu 80Km, ça se fait en 2h l'aller-retour


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Bha.. j'ai lu 80Km, ça se fait en 2h l'aller-retour



et as tu aussi lus dans son agenda quand est ce qu'il avait l'intention d'y aller?


----------



## Eaglelouk (14 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> et as tu aussi lus dans son agenda quand est ce qu'il avait l'intention d'y aller?


Je sais pas j'avais compris qu'il partait tout de suite


----------



## houlala63 (15 Septembre 2008)

salut,j'ai eu un probleme similaire il y a quelques années,cela venait de la table des partitions.Problème réglé avec l'utilitaire TestDisk
A essayer donc,si aucune des autres solution ne fonctionne


----------



## gagarts (15 Septembre 2008)

@ houlala63 : c'était sur un intel ?

@ jaipatoukompri : ça fait plusieurs fois que je demande quel modèle de clavier... mais je n'avais pas eu de réponse... si c'est l'alu, il existe un 'patch' je crois... mais à mettre sous OS X ! tu devrais tenté avec un bête clavier PC-USB pour voir ! De plus, je croyais que ton mini était un core2duo (selon ton profil) donc dernier modèle et je ne comprenais pas l'incompatibilité éventuelle avec le clavier alu ! donc , quelle(s) nouvelle(s), aujourd'hui ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Dis donc, heureusement que t'étais ds la liste des sujets les plus chauds de la semaine sinon je serai jamais venu .. vu mon nombre de post depuis ma date d'inscription
> 
> Je pense franchement que c'est ça... J'espère que tu as un clavier apple blanc quand même...
> 
> (M'enfin j'ai pas envie de crier victoire trop vite non plus.)




*BINGO !!
Ça a marché du 1er coup !!*

Alors toi je te dois une fière chandelle bordel !! 

Le clavier est toujours inactif, même sur la fenêtre de REFIT, je valide avec le vieux ou j'attends le décompte. Le mac marche évidemment nickel, tout ce temps perdu pour cette connerie ça me fait halluciner !! 

J'avais déjà DL le patch pour le clavier :mouais:


----------



## gagarts (15 Septembre 2008)

bon, ben on en voit le bout, c'est plutôt bon signe ! au moins : on sait ce qui foire ! (même si on sait pas pourquoi !  )


----------



## Eaglelouk (15 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *BINGO !!
> Ça a marché du 1er coup !!*
> 
> Alors toi je te dois une fière chandelle bordel !!



Tu peux me dire si les MacBook Pro vont bien être mis à jour le 14 Octobre pour que je puisse savoir si je renvoie ou non le MacBook Pro que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui et que j'ai toujours pas déballé ?  je languis dessus 

(PS : M'en fous j'ai un vynil de Metallica avec une version différente de "The Call of Ktulu")


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Tu peux me dire si les MacBook Pro vont bien être mis à jour le 14 Octobre pour que je puisse savoir si je renvoie ou non le MacBook Pro que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui et que j'ai toujours pas déballé ?  je languis dessus
> 
> (PS : M'en fous j'ai un vynil de Metallica avec une version différente de "The Call of Ktulu")



- Oui renvoie le :rateau:  

- Ouai genre je peux le DL via le p2p quoi  

Et puis bon, ça vaut pas le show d'Arras  
C'est Cliff qui joue au moins ?


----------



## Eaglelouk (15 Septembre 2008)

Moi qui suis un grand fan j'aurai bien aimé allé les voir... mais comme ils m'ont super déçu sur les derniers albums, j'ai dit "NON". Pas envie de les récompenser  Et puis il paraît que James a la voix un peu faiblarde maintenant (vive la drogue  )

Le titre de la musique est : "When Hell Freeze Over". c'est the call of ktulu avec un solo différent  C'était dispo seulement sur vynil.


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Moi qui suis un grand fan j'aurai bien aimé allé les voir... mais comme ils m'ont super déçu sur les derniers albums, j'ai dit "NON". Pas envie de les récompenser  Et puis il paraît que James a la voix un peu faiblarde maintenant (vive la drogue  )
> 
> Le titre de la musique est : "When Hell Freeze Over". c'est the call of ktulu avec un solo différent  C'était dispo seulement sur vynil.



Moi j'aime bien les derniers 
Et puis bon là le set c'était 20 ans de carrière, que du gros et le meilleur quoi. 
La voix faiblarde ??  :rateau: Bah écoute le live à Arras tu verras 
Tiens petit aperçu :
[YOUTUBE]7eGSwAira8s&hl=en&fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eaglelouk (16 Septembre 2008)

OUIIIINNNNNNN 
J'suis dégouté  Jpensais pas que c'était la première fois qu'ils venaient en France en fait donc je me suis dit que ça serait pas la dernière... avec le succès qu'ils ont du faire ptête qu'ils vont revenir ?


----------



## MamaCass (16 Septembre 2008)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Salut, je n'ai pas tout lu mais rien que la première page, j'ai compris l'essentiel.
> J'ai eu le même problème, à savoir que mon iMac ne voulait plus booter sur OS X.. ni sur le CD d'install, et même plus l'ejecter!
> Et puis en cherchant un peu, j'ai découvert que c'était la faute au clavier.. hé oui, je possedais un iMac Intel CoreDuo BLANC, mais j'avais le dernier clavier Apple en aluminium, voilà pourquoi ça ne marchait pas... j'ai donc rebrancher l'ancien clavier blanc d'Apple qui était fourni avec l'iMac et c'était résolu..
> 
> Bon après comme j'ai pas lu les 2 autres pages... je sais pas si c'est ça  Mais le fait que le clavier réponde pas à tout ça ça m'a rappelé mon cas.



Trop fort(e)


----------



## gagarts (16 Septembre 2008)

oui.. heu ! on s'était un peu éloigné du sujet, là ! merci MamaCass d'avoir recentré 

bon, tu arrive à booter correctement avec l'ancien clavier mais pas avec l'alu, si j'ai bien compris ! tu as pu résoudre le fait de mettre rEFIt (vu ce que j'ai lu plus haut)... cependant, le clavier (alu) ne te permet pas de choisir ton OS au démarrage... (en as-tu d'autres que OS X car j'ai cru comprendre que tu virais Backtrack...)

Bref, quelles nouvelles du front ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> oui.. heu ! on s'était un peu éloigné du sujet, là ! merci MamaCass d'avoir recentré
> 
> bon, tu arrive à booter correctement avec l'ancien clavier mais pas avec l'alu, si j'ai bien compris ! tu as pu résoudre le fait de mettre rEFIt (vu ce que j'ai lu plus haut)... cependant, le clavier (alu) ne te permet pas de choisir ton OS au démarrage... (en as-tu d'autres que OS X car j'ai cru comprendre que tu virais Backtrack...)
> 
> Bref, quelles nouvelles du front ?


 

Yep c'est bien résumé, BT de toute façon est sur un CD uniquement.
Nan j'ai donc rien d'autre au démarrage, bien que refit me propose windoz et linux sur HD, d'ailleurs si je choisis de booter sur linux HD et bien je me retrouve avec l'écran noir et le bug lors du loading de grub.

En fait ce qui est space, c'est que je peux pas choisir mon vol de démarrage dans les pref OSX, j'ai que démarrage en réseau qui est dispo. C'est peut-être du à refit ça ? Je pense donc que je vais le virer et peut-être alors je pourrais de nouveau accéder à au vol de OSX et donc plus de pb de boot, je ne sais pas trop...




Eaglelouk a dit:


> OUIIIINNNNNNN
> J'suis dégouté  Jpensais pas que c'était la première fois qu'ils venaient en France en fait donc je me suis dit que ça serait pas la dernière... avec le succès qu'ils ont du faire ptête qu'ils vont revenir ?


 
Nan tapatoukompri 
C'est loin d'être leur 1ère date en France et ça sera pas la dernière, par contre ARRAS était l'unique date en France pour cette tournée.


----------



## gagarts (18 Septembre 2008)

Salut !
Tu dis qu'il n'y a rien dans les préférences système -> démarrage en dehors de "démarrage en réseau" ? c'est étrange !
je ne pense pas que virer rEFIt changera quoi que ce soit !
il faudrait reformatter les partitions inutiles (genre nunux et windows) pour mieux les ré-installer... à ce sujet, j'ai un petit tuto qui peut-être t'aidera (pour le triple boot) ! demande si t'es intéressé !
Si tu veux pas garder windows (je te comprends !  ) install simplement ta distro de GNU-Linux préférée (genre Ubuntu !  ) et fais toi plaisir ! (attention le clavier alu n'est pas correctement reconnu sous Ubuntu fais une petite recherche, tu trouveras ton bonheur !)
A bientôt !


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> il faudrait reformatter les partitions inutiles (genre nunux et windows) pour mieux les ré-installer... à ce sujet, j'ai un petit tuto qui peut-être t'aidera (pour le triple boot) ! demande si t'es intéressé !



Hé hé, sauf que tu as zappé un truc, j'ai jamais rien installé moi, ni merdoz (ça va pas non :mouais ni Ubuntu, ni Backtrack, je me suis contenté de choisir BACKTRACK en vol de démarrage, le début de mes soucis, je n'ai jamais rien fait d'autre que ça au départ.
Je suppose que REFIT propose par défaut le triple boot, qu'on ait installé ou non ces systèmes.


----------



## gagarts (18 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je suppose que REFIT propose par défaut le triple boot, qu'on ait installé ou non ces systèmes.



Ha non ! Refit ne te propose pas de booter sur une partition qui n'existe pas ! (J'ai suffisamment attendu d'avoir les trois icônes au démarrage pour savoir que si t'as que Mac OS, il n'y a que Mac OS qui s'affiche !)

Par contre, si tu arrives à lancer mac OS, lance l'utilitaire de disque (applications->utilitaires) et clique sur ton HD principal pour voir combien il y a de partitions dessus !

Il se peut que tu aies des partitions (une au format fat32 et une en UFS) pour que rEFIt pense qu'il y a un OS (Win pour l'une et Lin pour l'autre) dessus !

Je sais pas si je suis clair... même si je me relis ! :s


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> Ha non ! Refit ne te propose pas de booter sur une partition qui n'existe pas ! (J'ai suffisamment attendu d'avoir les trois icônes au démarrage pour savoir que si t'as que Mac OS, il n'y a que Mac OS qui s'affiche !)
> 
> Par contre, si tu arrives à lancer mac OS, lance l'utilitaire de disque (applications->utilitaires) et clique sur ton HD principal pour voir combien il y a de partitions dessus !
> 
> ...




Si si c'est très clair, ce qui l'est moins c'est que j'ai mes 2 partitions HFS habituelles et pourtant refit m'affiche 3 icônes de boot... :mouais:


----------



## gagarts (22 Septembre 2008)

Salut !
Dans ce cas, essaie de déinstaller PROPREMENT (sf le site dédié) rEFIt des fois que des traces d'autres OS l'ai un peu désorienté ! 
Et ré-installe-le ensuite, selon tes besoins, bien-sûr !


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> Salut !
> Dans ce cas, essaie de déinstaller PROPREMENT (sf le site dédié) rEFIt des fois que des traces d'autres OS l'ai un peu désorienté !
> Et ré-installe-le ensuite, selon tes besoins, bien-sûr !



J'ai désinstallé proprement, le mac boot tranquillement sous Léopard, pas de soucis, par contre tjs pas de volume de démarrage dans les pref système


----------



## gagarts (22 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai désinstallé proprement, le mac boot tranquillement sous Léopard, pas de soucis, par contre tjs pas de volume de démarrage dans les pref système



Bon, ben... on reformatte tout !
et on réinstalle Léopard ? 

Moi, je vois que ça, mais bon !


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> Bon, ben... on reformatte tout !
> et on réinstalle Léopard ?



Plutôt crever !!


----------



## gagarts (23 Septembre 2008)

Ouais, j'imagine ! 

il n'y a personne qui ait une idée ?


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Si si c'est très clair, ce qui l'est moins c'est que j'ai mes 2 partitions HFS habituelles et pourtant refit m'affiche 3 icônes de boot... :mouais:



ah ben oui c'est pas un icone pour booter sur un dde?


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ah ben oui c'est pas un icone pour booter sur un dde?



En français ça donne quoi ce que tu dis ? 
Moi je parle du fait que je ne vois pas le volume de démarrage dans les pref systèmes de OSX, REFIT est un problème qui n'existe plus vu que je l'ai viré 
Le screenshot que j'ai posté c'est depuis l'utilitaire de DD.


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2008)

pfoua total à coté de la plaque moi!:casse::casse::hosto:


----------



## Archos (18 Novembre 2009)

Je viens relancer ce post que j'ai trouvé en cherchant une solution à mon problème.


Je viens de faire un LIVE CD de BT4 depuis lequel j'ai installé BT4 sur une cle USB. Bon de ce côté là, pas de soucis majeur, tout s'est bien passé.


Mais maintenant, que je veux retourner sur Os X... impossible !!

Voilà ce que j'ai essayé :

- J'ai redémarré en cliquant sur la souris pour éjecter le DVD
- J'ai redémarré avec "alt" enfoncé pour avoir le choix du DD de démarrage. Ce qui ne m'a affiché absoluement RIEN. Page grise avec la souris. Lorsque j'insère le DVD de BT4, j'ai alors un volume "Windows" qui apparait et que je peux séléctionner... trop zarb
- J'ai redémarré à partir du DVD d'install d'Os X ou je suis allé dans "Disque de démarrage", là j'ai pu séléctionner mon Volume OS X abituel. Mais au redémarrage, il ne le trouve pas et j'ai droit à l'icone avec un ? qui clignote...


Je suis en panique. Je n'ai pas fait de back up depuis quelques jours et j'ai des heures de boulot que je ne veux pas perdre. 

Si quelqu'un à une idée... je suis preneur.

Merci à vous !


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (19 Novembre 2009)

Bjr Archos
Moi aussi j'installe BT4 sur mon macbook et j'ai moi aussi le volume "windows" sur le CD de BT... c'est à cause de bootcamp.
Pas de solutions pour toi mais moi ça me refroidi bien ces histoires
Bon courage @ toi!!!!!


----------

